# New Bike Input



## wildchild75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, I am looking to purchase my first road bike and I have been doing a bit of research. I plan on riding 30 to 50 miles to start with. I don't plan on racing or endurance runs for a least this year. I am looking for a good al around road bike. Traveling to various bike shots I have learn a lot, gotten to test ride a few, and now are looking at what should I buy. My sizing is 5' tall and 120 lbs. I have decided that the 47 size is just a bit to big. I don't like sitting on my top tube. I have also decided the 105 components set is the minimum I want to stay with. So here is what I have come up with: 
1. 07 Trek, Pilot 2.1, 43 size. Just been able to look at it, the didn't have it in my size.
2. 07 Specialized, Dolce Comp, 44 size. Have ridden the 06(I think) Ruby Comp in a 47.
3. 05 Specialized, VitaSport, 44 size. I got to ride this one and could get a good deal on it.
4. 07 Cannondale, Optimo Feminine 2, 44 size.  I haven't even been able to see it.
5. 06 Giant, OCR1, XS size. I got to ride this but have read several reviews about tires being a weakness. Could possibly get them upgraded at purchase time, if worth it. Could get it for a good deal but it has lesser components than what I was looking for.

Can you all tell me what you would recommend and why? I would love all the info you could give me.


----------



## TitusGrl (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know much about those brands. The first thing to look at is what the frame is made out of. Aluminum is the cheapest and will beat you up the most on the road, followed by steel. Carbon and Titanium are the best material to have, gives you a much smoother ride and it's much lighter. 

Components... 105 is good. So is the Sram Rival group or ultegra. Mavic has indestructable wheels.

The best advice I could give is to test ride as many as you can. Go to lots of different shops, talk to lots of people and find out what bike you want by what feels the best.

Good luck!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I wouldn't select or reject a bike based on stock tires... that's really a disposable item. I think the OCR1 is a lot of bang for the buck and if an '06 is around, I thought those were an Ultegra/105 combo? How is the pricing on those?

These are all solid companies and good bikes , so the issue may be what deal you are getting. I'd pay attention to toe overlap (whether you can hit your foot with the front wheel during sharp low speed turns).

Plenty of bikes have toe overlap and it isn't a deal breaker, but in small sizes it can be even worse if they try to use a full size 700c wheel in front. I'd favor a 650c wheel in front on 43-44cm frames because of toe overlap and overall handling. Yes, it means carrying two separate sized tubes, but you spend most of your time riding, not dealing with flats, so do what makes the bike handle and ride the best.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wildchild75 said:


> Ok, I am looking to purchase my first road bike and I have been doing a bit of research. I plan on riding 30 to 50 miles to start with. I don't plan on racing or endurance runs for a least this year. I am looking for a good al around road bike. Traveling to various bike shots I have learn a lot, gotten to test ride a few, and now are looking at what should I buy. My sizing is 5' tall and 120 lbs. I have decided that the 47 size is just a bit to big. I don't like sitting on my top tube. I have also decided the 105 components set is the minimum I want to stay with. So here is what I have come up with:
> 1. 07 Trek, Pilot 2.1, 43 size. Just been able to look at it, the didn't have it in my size.
> 2. 07 Specialized, Dolce Comp, 44 size. Have ridden the 06(I think) Ruby Comp in a 47.
> 3. 05 Specialized, VitaSport, 44 size. I got to ride this one and could get a good deal on it.
> ...


From my time working in shops I'm thinking that Specialized and Trek offer a good solid bike and an ok value, Giant offers a really good value with lesser wheels (which can be a problem only if you ride a whole lot or on bad surfaces), Cannondale is really best at the higher cost stuff.

I would be wary of the '05 stuff since Shimano bits have changed a lot since then and you would be buying as new parts that are no longer fully supported by the manufacturer (yes you will get a warranty but a selection of replacements are less available now and are going to be even harder and harder to find as the years go by).

All the brands you mention are first class so go for a comfortable (physical as well as mental) fit over any other consideration. In other words buy the bike you like best from the shop you like best and you will be a happy rider.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Wish I could help out more, but I didn't try any of those. At 5'9 I'm on a regular Specialized Roubaix Expert (SRAM Rival gruppo). I rode a few bikes, but really liked the Rival components and knew I wanted something similar to a Roubaix for comfort. Hubby got a Felt Z25, which is Felt's comfort bike, and it's carbon, and he said he was getting beat up on the road whereas I didn't notice all the bumps. So, if you're not looking for a race bike, you may want to find something like the Ruby. 

However, I believe the Roubaix Expert frameset has more Zertz inserts and specially designed fork and seat stays for a smoother ride. 

As far as brand, all of those are very similar and should be good. Ride what you can and pick the one you like the most. You may need to branch out and visit LBS's further away if they have a bike in stock you want to try out.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

wildchild75 said:


> Ok, I am looking to purchase my first road bike and I have been doing a bit of research. I plan on riding 30 to 50 miles to start with. I don't plan on racing or endurance runs for a least this year. I am looking for a good al around road bike. Traveling to various bike shots I have learn a lot, gotten to test ride a few, and now are looking at what should I buy. My sizing is 5' tall and 120 lbs. I have decided that the 47 size is just a bit to big. I don't like sitting on my top tube. I have also decided the 105 components set is the minimum I want to stay with. So here is what I have come up with:
> 1. 07 Trek, Pilot 2.1, 43 size. Just been able to look at it, the didn't have it in my size.
> 2. 07 Specialized, Dolce Comp, 44 size. Have ridden the 06(I think) Ruby Comp in a 47.
> 3. 05 Specialized, VitaSport, 44 size. I got to ride this one and could get a good deal on it.
> ...


I have the '06 Trek Pilot 2.1 WSD in a 47cm.. i'm 5'3", 105lbs. It's alright. It's a "sport" fit bike so you won't be as bent over as much as a race fit bike. On the other hand, if you do decide you want to race later on, it requires modifications which is what i'm in the process of doing right now. If you want it for just general riding, buy it. It's a great bike. My one negative comment is the wideness of the stock saddle... it's overly wide and completely not neccessary.


----------



## wildchild75 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pricing*



JayTee said:


> I wouldn't select or reject a bike based on stock tires... that's really a disposable item. I think the OCR1 is a lot of bang for the buck and if an '06 is around, I thought those were an Ultegra/105 combo? How is the pricing on those?


1. 07 Trek, Pilot 2.1, $1569.00 43 w/650
2. 07 Specialized, Dolce Comp, $1600.00 44 w/700c
3. 05 Specialized, VitaSport, $1000.00. 44 w/700c
4. 07 Cannondale, Optimo Feminine 2, $2000.00 44 w/650c
5. 06 Giant, OCR1, XS size. $950.00 womens S w/650c

These are the list prices, or what the bike store has on the older models. The Giant had 105 and FSA Gossamer.

I will have to pay more attention to toe overlap. When I test road these, I didn't really go slow and sharp. I haven't ever considered racing but it could be in my future. I definitely like to go fast on my MTB so I am willing to consider performance over comfort (I think).


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Why haven't I read this before? Brilliant.*



MB1 said:


> In other words buy the bike you like best from the shop you like best and you will be a happy rider.


Frame materials and small differences in componentry in the same price range make a helluva lot less difference than a gut reaction that says I like this bike. A bike you like to ride is always a better value than a bike gathering dust.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, I would say test ride A LOT of bikes--even ones that are out of your price range. You might find out something about your preferences. Besides, bike shopping is fun!


----------



## wildchild75 (Mar 10, 2007)

*More bike input*

Ok, Just when I thought I had decided on the road bike for me I was made an offer on a race bike and now I am back to square one trying to decide. The two bikes I am looking at are below. I would like to know if you all have any input one bike over another? It is hard to decide since this is my first road bike.

07 Specilized Ruby Comp, Shimano 105 for a list price of 2099.99
The next bike sounds like a great deal so this is why I need your help in deciding.
07 Fuji Supreme RC, SRAM Rival list price is 3400.00 and I was quoted 2669!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

IMHO a real race bike is not a good all around bike for someone getting started. Modern race design is so use specific (which is not a bad thing for a good race bike) that for a new rider the gearing is likely to be too hard, the riding position is going to put the handlebars too low and far away for comfort and the steering is going to be twichy plus the ride is likely to feel harsh since the rear wheel is quite close to the seat and the bike is unlikely to accept tires wider than 25 mm.

All those design features give the bike the best potential to accelerate and turn really fast but don't help make the bike forgiving and/or comfortable for someone starting out.

Get the Specialized.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

MB1 said:


> IMHO a real race bike is not a good all around bike for someone getting started. Modern race design is so use specific (which is not a bad thing for a good race bike) that for a new rider the gearing is likely to be too hard, the riding position is going to put the handlebars too low and far away for comfort and the steering is going to be twichy plus the ride is likely to feel harsh since the rear wheel is quite close to the seat and the bike is unlikely to accept tires wider than 25 mm.
> 
> All those design features give the bike the best potential to accelerate and turn really fast but don't help make the bike forgiving and/or comfortable for someone starting out.
> 
> Get the Specialized.



That's a valid point MB.

Of course, if the OP is young and athletic and flexible without back/neck problems, I'd reckon she'd be able to get accustomed to the way a real race bike so to speak, feels and would enjoy it and be comfortable on it. That said, it will still take some getting used to during the initial phases of riding a road bike and some discomfort/pain would usually be experienced for a little while.

Lots of bikes out there can be said to have race bike characteristics. Heck, even he Pilot S.P.A is a race bike for Discovery at Paris-Roubaix. 

That said, I think the best bet for her would be like you said - to get the bike she likes best from the shop she likes best (with the best service/friendly staff etc)

OP, you just gotta try out the bikes for a decent ride out. Climb with em, sprint with em, stand up on em and ride. Turn/corner with em. All these will give you invaluable input on how the bike feels and how you like the way it rides/handles when you're on it.

Of course, fit comes first and then once you are fitted, these factors are something you'll definitely wanna consider. After all that, I'm sure you'll probably come up with one or 2 bikes that are similar. As for that stage, go with the one you like better in terms of whatever - looks, color, weight, componentry (although this can be swapped out with the LBS in most cases) and price, in no particular order.


Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Exactly my point.*



uzziefly said:


> ...........Lots of bikes out there can be said to have race bike characteristics. Heck, even he Pilot S.P.A is a race bike for Discovery at Paris-Roubaix.
> ......


It has been proven over and over that one can race quite successfully on less than a pure race bike. OTOH you end up dealing with a lot of issues when you try to do anything but race and train on that pure race bike.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

TitusGrl said:


> I don't know much about those brands. The first thing to look at is what the frame is made out of. Aluminum is the cheapest and will beat you up the most on the road, followed by steel. Carbon and Titanium are the best material to have, gives you a much smoother ride and it's much lighter.....


you are inferring that steel will beat you up on the road more than carbon? Have you actually ridden both? Also note that geometry has a large effect on ride, it isn't just the frame material. 

I believe MB1 rides more miles than just about any 10 of us combined and his preferred frame material is steel. I would have to agree with his preference.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

*err, what else would you do*



MB1 said:


> It has been proven over and over that one can race quite successfully on less than a pure race bike. OTOH you end up dealing with a lot of issues when you try to do anything but race and train on that pure race bike.


but race and train on the bike??   

Well, I don't think commuting and such would be MUCH of a problem but yeah it's not meant to keep your bags on em or etc if that's what a guy/girl would need.


----------



## wildchild75 (Mar 10, 2007)

So I finally decided!! I got a Fuji Newest. 2005 model, changed the handle bar to a Salsa Short and Shallow, and put shimano 105 pedals. Got it new for a great price!! It fits me good and rides wonderfully. I have only ridden it once but plan on many more miles this summer!!


----------

